# NOOO



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 20, 2017)

Please don't tell me this is permanent but

I used the friend finder game thingy trying to get Lolly

I ended up with Marshal and though "well okay lots of people on the site like him, I'll just use a child account and get his wallpapers for them"

Then I forgot my actual Nintendo account is logged in and now Marshal is my "best friend" on the game.

Please don't tell me this will be on the actual game! aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaughh never trust Marshal he is the devil


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 20, 2017)

I mean unless you can delete friends or whatever, or unless the game resets on release day, then yes he's your best friend... forever...

God I feel so bad for you now ;-;


----------



## SpookyMemes (Nov 20, 2017)

Wait lol. When I took the quiz, I wasn't logged on to my Nintendo account (I have a Nintendo ID but it told me I can't use that to log in?) I was also on private mode so it doesn't remember my search history... So will the friends I got there transfer to my game when I get it or do I have to make an account


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 21, 2017)

You mean the "Friend Finder" on the website? I'm pretty sure that's going away when Pocket Camp releases (or so I'm led to believe by the "11/15 at 7:00 p.m. ~ 11/21 at 6:59 p.m. PST" event period that it lists) and the instructions say that it doesn't connect to Pocket Camp at all anyway.


----------



## shunishu (Nov 21, 2017)

yeah, i think it just determined which character is on the wallpapers you unlock in the end, not in the actual game.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm sure it's just a bit of promotion for the game and nothing else. Marshall isn't even currently available in game.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh PHEW thank you so much guys.....but I'm gonna get some revenge on the evil white marshmallow


----------



## Snow (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah can confirm, the pocket finder promo game doesn't do anything that affects pocket camp, it just gives you the wallpaper set and some My Nintendo coins. You're good!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey, no hating on my baby!  You got me so excited for a second because I thought you could get Marshal in the game lol.


----------



## Snow (Nov 21, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hey, no hating on my baby!  You got me so excited for a second because I thought you could get Marshal in the game lol.



Actually it's really odd that he's in the graphics for that friend finder game and was available -- I'm thinking he was supposed to be in Pocket Camp at launch and they held him back for some reason. So I bet he will show up in the next set of villagers!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 21, 2017)

Snow said:


> Actually it's really odd that he's in the graphics for that friend finder game and was available -- I'm thinking he was supposed to be in Pocket Camp at launch and they held him back for some reason. So I bet he will show up in the next set of villagers!!



I hope so. I don't even care that he's probably not into the "Cute" theme my campsite has.  I'm inviting him over anyway.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 21, 2017)

Snow said:


> Actually it's really odd that he's in the graphics for that friend finder game and was available -- I'm thinking he was supposed to be in Pocket Camp at launch and they held him back for some reason. So I bet he will show up in the next set of villagers!!



lets hope ruby is in the next set too...

how do you get to the friend finder again?


----------

